# Bicho (Insecto y hasta animal grande)



## Pixidio

Buenas a todos. 

Recuerdo que cuando era chico, la palabra bicho estaba casi restringida a los insectos; casi a ninguna otra cosa se le llamaba bicho. Con el tiempo la palabra se fue extendiendo a otros grupos zoológicos no mamíferos, pero con un fuerte matiz despreciativo (ese bicho asqueroso, diciendo de un sapo por ejemplo) y hoy en día, bicho se usa para cualquier animal; de pronto hasta un elefante puede ser un bicho y ya no tiene ese matiz de antes. Creo que el único animal que viene zafando de ser un bicho somos nosotros (pero tengo algunos conocidos temerarios -y por supuesto que no demasiado influyentes- empeñados en evidenciar nuestra condición de bichos). 

De hecho, tengo profesores y conocidos (zoólogos) que hace unos años se hubieran ofendido irreparablemente si uno trataba de bicho a la adorable y angelical criatura depositaria de su expectativa laboral futura y dedicación (en algunos casos bichos realmente horribles y deformes pero mentir al respecto es algo noble, tanto como cuando conocés a los hijos de tus amigos) y algunos de ésos hoy lo usan para referirse a sus bichos con cierto cariño.

En fin, cómo se usa en sus regiones "bicho" (suponiendo que se use).  

Gracias.


----------



## Nipnip

Pixidio said:


> Buenas a todos.
> 
> Recuerdo que cuando era chico, la palabra bicho estaba casi restringida a los insectos; casi a ninguna otra cosa se le llamaba bicho. Con el tiempo la palabra se fue extendiendo a otros grupos zoológicos no mamíferos, pero con un fuerte matiz despreciativo (ese bicho asqueroso, diciendo de un sapo por ejemplo) y hoy en día, bicho se usa para cualquier animal; de pronto hasta un elefante puede ser un bicho y ya no tiene ese matiz de antes. Creo que el único animal que viene zafando de ser un bicho somos nosotros (pero tengo algunos conocidos temerarios -y por supuesto que no demasiado influyentes- empeñados en evidenciar nuestra condición de bichos).
> 
> De hecho, tengo profesores y conocidos (zoológos) que hace unos años se hubieran ofendido irreparablemente si uno trataba de bicho a la adorable y angelical criatura depositaria de su expectativa laboral futura y dedicación (en algunos casos bichos realmente horribles y deformes pero mentir al respecto es algo noble, tanto como cuando conocés a los hijos de tus amigos) y algunos de ésos hoy lo usan para referirse a sus bichos con cierto cariño.
> 
> En fin, cómo se usa en sus regiones "bicho" (suponiendo que se use).
> 
> Gracias.



Tal como lo indicas al principio del hilo, casi exclusivamente para insectos o para personas ruines en un sentido figurado. No se me olvidará la primera vez que escuché en una película española a una mujer llamarle bicho a ¡una culebra!

El uso del que hablo es el de México.


----------



## Aviador

Creo que en Chile _bicho_ significa casi exclusivamente insecto, con un matiz despectivo. También he oído ocasionalmente aquí este término aplicado a otros seres, pero siempre en sentido peyorativo o despectivo.


----------



## jorgema

Bicho no es una voz coloquial en mi país; si alguna vez la usa alguien es cuando quiere insultar a otra persona y sonar 'elegante'. En mi barrio lo usual era referirse a esos animales pequeños como simplemente eso, animales (parece que somos más democráticos y a todos los tratamos al mismo nivel): 

_—_¡_Mamá, mamá, hay un animal arriba de la mesa!__
—Pero sí sólo es un escarabajo; esos animalitos no te hacen nada. 
_
Para mí, ahora ya aprendido, bicho es un animal pequeño y nada agradable, algún tipo de insecto, pero también un ratón o un sapo. No sé si llamaría bichos a todos los insectos, y estoy pensando, por ejemplo, en las abejas o en las mariposas, ni a todos los animales pequeños. Lo que sí me choca es eso de llamar bicho a cualquier animal y especialmente a los grandes (¿un león, un elefante?).


----------



## Erreconerre

Pixidio said:


> Buenas a todos.
> 
> Recuerdo que cuando era chico, la palabra bicho estaba casi restringida a los insectos; casi a ninguna otra cosa se le llamaba bicho. Con el tiempo la palabra se fue extendiendo a otros grupos zoológicos no mamíferos, pero con un fuerte matiz despreciativo (ese bicho asqueroso, diciendo de un sapo por ejemplo) y hoy en día, bicho se usa para cualquier animal; de pronto hasta un elefante puede ser un bicho y ya no tiene ese matiz de antes. Creo que el único animal que viene zafando de ser un bicho somos nosotros (pero tengo algunos conocidos temerarios -y por supuesto que no demasiado influyentes- empeñados en evidenciar nuestra condición de bichos).
> 
> De hecho, tengo profesores y conocidos (zoológos) que hace unos años se hubieran ofendido irreparablemente si uno trataba de bicho a la adorable y angelical criatura depositaria de su expectativa laboral futura y dedicación (en algunos casos bichos realmente horribles y deformes pero mentir al respecto es algo noble, tanto como cuando conocés a los hijos de tus amigos) y algunos de ésos hoy lo usan para referirse a sus bichos con cierto cariño.
> 
> En fin, cómo se usa en sus regiones "bicho" (suponiendo que se use).
> 
> Gracias.


Yo siempre pensé que el bicho debería ser alguna sabandija, algo despreciable y pequeño. Una de las primeras versiones que leí de _La Metamorfosis_ decía que Gregorio Samsa amaneció convertido en un insecto; pero en una versión posterior leí que amaneció convertido _en un enorme bicho_. Esto me sonó como si se hablara de _un enorme enano._ Ahora veo que bicho no se aplica sólo al animal pequeño. Por ejemplo, un compañero de trabajo está considerado como_ un bicho raro_.


----------



## Pixidio

jorgema said:


> Para mí, ahora ya aprendido, bicho es un animal pequeño y nada agradable, algún tipo de insecto, pero también un ratón o un sapo. No sé si llamaría bichos a todos los insectos, y estoy pensando, por ejemplo, en las abejas o en las mariposas, ni a todos los animales pequeños. Lo que sí me choca es eso de llamar bicho a cualquier animal y especialmente a los grandes (¿un león, un elefante?).



No es tan usual para esos animales, pero tranquilamente les puedo decir bichos y nadie me va a decir nada. Lo más habitual es que se aplique a los invertecrados, a todos por igual, peces, anfibios, reptiles y mamíferos pequeños y no tanto (indefectiblemente, todas las serpientes así midan 20 metros son bichas).


----------



## Maggydch

¡Qué tema! Además del sentido original de insecto, en Venezuela designa a personas despreciables para el que habla. 
Entre mujeres usualmente puede incluir a la rival, la suegra, la jefa y similares.
Si decimos "bichito", puede ser un ratero de poca monta.


----------



## Maximino

Aviador said:


> Creo que en Chile _bicho_ significa casi exclusivamente insecto, con un matiz despectivo. También he oído ocasionalmente aquí este término aplicado a otros seres, pero siempre en sentido peyorativo o despectivo.




Completamente de acuerdo. A pesar de la influencia de algunos argentinos que usan bicho para aludir a cualquier animal, aquí se mantiene el sentido de bicho casi enteramente referido a los insectos.


Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En nuestra penillanura suavemente ondulada todo animal puede ser llamado bicho de manera coloquial, sin carga positiva ni negativa en sí misma. Si una mujer es un bicho es que es fea como susto de medianoche. Si un hombre es medio bicho, es que no es muy sociable que digamos. 
Saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:

Acá es principalmente y en general un insecto; en especial si no le conocemos denominación; y, si feo, más bicho aún. Hasta una sabandija reptil o batracia podría recibir el apelativo con intención más despectiva: —_No me gusta ni acercarme __a__ esos bichos babosos —dijo ella—; son fríos y sacan la lengua_. 

Pero además usamos «bicho» como comodín. Me explico: Cualquier objeto cuyo nombre no recordamos puede ser un bicho; pero solo si no le recordamos el nombre, sea armatoste o baratija: _—¿Dónde me dejaste la carpeta? —En, pues en... ¡Ahí en el bicho rojo! —¿En el librero? —Sí, ahí. _ También tenemos _bichuracos_ para esas ocasiones. 

Puede ocurrir que sí nos acordemos del género: _—Alcánzamela, porfa. —¿Qué? —¡Ay, la bicha esa! —¿Qué bicha? —¡La de unir hojas! —Ah, pues esa bicha se llama grapadora._ Y podrá notarse cierta impaciencia por no lograr recordar. 

Saludos,


----------



## Cal inhibes

Pero ¿por qué, si a un toro de lidia lo llaman "bicho", vamos a extrañarnos de que a cualquier animal lo llamen lo mismo? Inclusive a un hombre. 
Saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

Cal inhibes said:


> Pero ¿por qué, si a un toro de lidia lo llaman "bicho", vamos a extrañarnos de que a cualquier animal lo llamen lo mismo? Inclusive a un hombre.
> Saludos


No sabía que así les dijeran a los toros de lidia. 

Recuerdo a una amiga, la muy malvada, cuando hablaba de cierto pretendiente suyo, muy feíto y molestísimo de tan insistente. Referido a una persona, «bicho» es bastante despectivo, ¿ah?


----------



## Lord Darktower

Cal inhibes said:


> Pero ¿por qué, si a un toro de lidia lo llaman "bicho", vamos a extrañarnos de que a cualquier animal lo llamen lo mismo? Inclusive a un hombre.
> Saludos


Pues sí, un lindo 'bicho' de 500 Kg. Aunque siempre existe el recurso de llamarlo 'bicharraco' para evitar la posible confusión de que crean que se habla de una cucaracha con cuernos.


----------



## Jonno

"Bicho" viene de "bestia" en latín, y ninguna de las acepciones del DRAE especifican que deba ser un insecto. En otros diccionarios (el de la casa, DUE, Clave...) sí especifican "animal pequeño" usado despectivamente, pero tampoco insecto.

Aquí a un elefante normalmente no se le dice "bicho", y si acaso se hace es equiparándolo al toro por tamaño y peligrosidad, o despectivamente. ¿Por qué el toro es una excepción con entrada propia en los diccionarios? Ni idea, será jerga propia de la tauromaquia.


----------



## clares3

Hola
No todo bicho ha de ser pequeño (lo del toro es definitivo) pero todo animal pequeño, sobre todo insecto, es claramente un bicho en mi entorno.


----------



## ACQM

Bueno, por aquí creo que suscribo lo que dice Pixido: normalmente llamamos bichos a los insectos, pero otras bestias pueden ser llamadas bichos normalmente en tono despectivo ("¡quita a ese bicho asqueroso del sofá!" dicho de un perro). 

Lo que me sorprende es que no llaméis "bicho" también a las personas, nosotros tenemos: "ese niño es un bicho" (es travieso y tiene mala idea), "el tipo es un bicho inmundo" (una mala persona, asqueroso), pero usado como apelativo es cariñoso y es sinónimo de "cariño" ("Oye, bicho, dame un beso" o "¿Quién es el bichito de Mamá?") y sobretodo tenemos ese "¡Quita, bicho!" que bien puede ser usado para rechazar a un pretendiente pegadizo.


----------



## Ludaico

En mi infancia, en mi tierra, oía a la gente de la huerta denominar *bichas* a las culebras. Inofensivas ellas, pero que te daban un tremendo susto cuando metías la mano entre la maleza y tocabas un ejemplar (a veces de más de un metro de longitud).


----------



## Lord Darktower

Si hay un animal para nada merecedor de llamarle bicho es un pez, quizás por lo lejos que está de parecer insecto y, también, por la ausencia de trato que tenemos con ellos. Sin embargo, el artilugio que se usa para pillarlos una vez que han picado el anzuelo, y que no deja de ser un palo con ganchos, se llama "*bichero*".


----------



## More od Solzi

También en portugués y en gallego de hoy:_ bicho = cualquier animal._


----------



## Vampiro

Por mi deambular por distintas zonas no me resulta extraño en absoluto el uso de “bicho” para referirse a cualquier animal (“todo bicho que camina va a parar al asador”), y ni siquiera con connotación negativa o despectiva.
Tampoco se me hace extraño ese uso en Chile, pese a lo que afirman mis paisanos.
“¡¡Se me cruzó un puma frente a la camioneta… peázo ‘e bicho!!”  (me ha pasado, y el bicho se asustó tanto como yo)
Si se usa para referirse a una persona, como a veces sucede, sí, tiene un sentido más bien insultante, connota feúra casi siempre.  Eso dejando de lado usos íntimos como “bichito”, “bichi” y demás, que no vienen al caso.
_


----------



## Pixidio

¡Cuánto entusiasmo! jajaj... Les agradezco que comenten.


----------



## oa2169

Por acá he escuchado llamarle bicho a los buses articulados de transporte masivo urbano:

¡Eeeh, sí que se demora en pasar el *bicho *ese!.

Será por su parecido a un gusano...

Saludos.


----------



## duvija

Uh, 'bicho'  es cualquier animal. Basta conque respire. Vaca, elefante, ballena. Y también es como llamo a mi maridito, pero para nada despectivo. Tal vez el diminutivo lo mejora, pero no lo uso. Siempre me pareció escuchar ' bicho' casi como sinónimo de ' animal' .  Y sobretodo si son fósiles. (Pregunta: el que dice que un pescado no es un bicho, lo usaría para un pescado fósil?)


----------



## Calambur

Pixidio said:


> Creo que el único animal que viene zafando de ser un bicho somos nosotros (pero tengo algunos conocidos temerarios -y por supuesto que no demasiado influyentes- empeñados en evidenciar nuestra condición de bichos).
> 
> [...]
> En fin, cómo se usa en sus regiones "bicho" (suponiendo que se use).


Por supuesto que los humanos somos bichos, y los únicos dañinos, pa' más dato.

Uso *bicho *en diferentes situaciones y por el contexto se puede entender si lo digo con desprecio o no.
Mis gatas, mis perros, mis pájaros, etc., son bichos. Cuando los llamo para que se acerquen a comer digo: "¡A ver, esos bichos!..." y aparecen al toque.
Los insectos y otros animales pequeños para mí son bichos "per se", y no cargo el nombre con ningún tipo de emoción.

Pero los bípedos implumes para mí son casi todos bichos, y ahí sí (o mejor, no) no te digo lo que pienso.
Por mi zona, se usa *bicho *para definir a personas muy feas, o muy raras, o que tienen comportamientos extraños -o todo junto, claro-.


----------



## Pixidio

Calambur said:


> Por supuesto que los humanos somos bichos, y los únicos dañinos, pa' más dato.
> 
> Uso *bicho *en diferentes situaciones y por el contexto se puede entender si lo digo con desprecio o no.
> Mis gatas, mis perros, mis pájaros, etc., son bichos. Cuando los llamo para que se acerquen a comer digo: "¡A ver, esos bichos!..." y aparecen al toque.
> Los insectos y otros animales pequeños para mí son bichos "per se", y no cargo el nombre con ningún tipo de emoción.
> 
> Pero los bípedos implumes para mí son casi todos bichos, y ahí sí (o mejor, no) no te digo lo que pienso.
> Por mi zona, se usa *bicho *para definir a personas muy feas, o muy raras, o que tienen comportamientos extraños -o todo junto, claro-.



Esperaba tu comentario (no es que te tenga por bichera -entiéndase amante de los animales y no de los tipos nefastos-). Sí, no estamos tan lejos: también por acá se aplica bicho en otras situaciones pero quise restringir el hilo al tratamiento de los animales que es en el que "bicho" tiene más variabilidad de uso. Las otras (persona horrible, esperpento, armatoste) hasta donde he leído son bastante homogéneas.


----------



## ACQM

Calambur said:


> Por mi zona, se usa *bicho *para definir a personas muy feas, o muy raras, o que tienen comportamientos extraños -o todo junto, claro-.



Eso me faltó el "bicho raro" que se usa para personas con comportamientos inusuales, aunque no siempre de forma despectiva, a veces sólo es una mirada atónita a una persona de la que no se comprende el comportamiento y que parece imprevisible.

"María es un bicho raro, prefiere quedarse en casa viendo la tele que salir a cenar con las amigas".


----------



## Martoo

Agrego a lo que dijo Calambur, que hay algunas mujeres que le dicen "bicho" o "bichi / bichito" a sus parejas. También "bichito" puede decirle una mamá a su hijo.

Ah! y no nos olvidemos de refrán "todo bicho que camina, va a parar al asador".


----------



## Xiscomx

Por aquí  llamamos «bicho» a la parte comestible del interior de los moluscos: Ostra, mejillón, vieira, etc.


----------



## oa2169

Nacion, relacion, tremulo, livido, etc.

Perdonen las tildes: Es que este *bicho* (el compu) no me responde.

Saludos:


----------



## Neo1961

La palabra bicho casi siempre la he visto asociada a insectos o animales y como apunta ACQM, a personas que se caracterizan por ser feas y extrañas.


----------



## Pixidio

oa2169 said:


> Nacion, relacion, tremulo, livido, etc.
> 
> 
> Saludos:


¿Y esto a qué viene Oa? ¡¿Me perdí una parte de mi propio hilo?!

Si por mi parte dijera "perdoná, es que el bicho no me responde", sería bochornoso comprometer de esa manera mi virilidad considerando mi edad.


----------



## Aviador

Pixidio said:


> […] Si por mi parte dijera "perdoná, es que el bicho no me responde", sería bochornoso comprometer de esa manera mi virilidad considerando mi edad.


Bueno, pero es que a cualquiera le puede pasar y no por eso se es un "bicho raro". Aprovecho así de concordar con ACQM porque en Chile es igual:


ACQM said:


> Eso me faltó el "bicho raro" que se usa para  personas con comportamientos inusuales, aunque no siempre de forma  despectiva, a veces sólo es una mirada atónita a una persona de la que  no se comprende el comportamiento y que parece imprevisible. […]


----------



## Pixidio

El bicho raro también existe entre nos y no se es un bicho raro por lo que he comentado. En cuanto a considerar a un aparato/ armatoste como bicho, como comenta Oa con la computadora, acá no sé usa.


----------

